# Zingst Anfang Juni



## Spoeket (4. Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin ab kommendem Samstag für eine Woche auf Zingst und wollte sowohl Spinn- als auch Brandungssachen mitnehmen. In Sachen Mefo/Dorsch würde mich interessieren, ob auch der sandige Nordstrand einen Versuch wert ist oder ob ich es lieber in der Ecke Wustrow/Ahrenshoop versuchen soll (davon liest man ja häufiger)?! Der Jahreszeit entsprechend würde ich es vor allem früh morgens oder in die Dunkelheit hinein versuchen...

Tipps zum Brandungsangeln (Strände/Köder/etc.) nehme ich natürlich auch gerne entgegen! 

Grüße und Petri
Spoeket


----------



## harbec (4. Juni 2019)

... war am 12.04.2019 nachmittags in Zingst auf der Seebrücke. Eisiger Wind und Schneegestöber
und ein Angler. Ich sprach mit ihm und er meinte, die Meerforellen sind gut da. Er zeigte mir
eine, die er kurz vorher gefangen hatte. Einen kräftigen Nachläufer konnte ich in der
kurzen Zeit auch beobachten. Sein Blinker war nicht sehr groß, die Farbe ist mir entfallen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Juni 2019)

Moin auch!

Ich bin grad zurück aus Prerow. Hatte vorher auch gefragt, was so läuft, leider bekommt man zu der Ecke hier kaum Rückmeldungen.

Ich habe drei Abende von der Prerower Seebrücke aus geangelt. Zingst dürfte vergleichbar sein
Himmelfahrt nur mit Tauwurm, da keine Wattis vorhanden. Ergebnis: 0
Freitag nach Wustrow gefahren und wieder zurück nach Prerow, weil die Seebrücke gesperrt war. Ergebnis in Prerow: 11 Flundern
Samstag: 10 Flundern
Ab ca. 23 Uhr war es mit der Beißzeit jeweils vorbei.

Auf Hornhecht und Meerforelle waren wir nicht erfolgreich. Aber bissel was sollte da eigentlich noch gehen.
Hering haben wir auch nicht gefangen. Kann aber nachts von den Seebrücken durchaus mal drin sein. Ende April haben wir einige gefangen.
Dorsch ist in Prerow eher weniger, und wenn dann Kinderstube. Früh morgens hatten zwei Angler jeweils einen grad maßigen Dorsch. 
Meerforelle geht am Nordstrand auf jeden Fall. Hier fängt aber der ganz frühe Vogel den Wurm. Im April zeigte mir morgens um 7 Uhr ein Angler auf dem Heimweg seine Beute. Er hatte sein Limit mit drei Forellen erreicht. Die Größte 67 cm. Von der Seebrücke Prerow. 

Seebrücke Wustrow ist der Hotspot da oben, allerdings auch immer völlig überfüllt mit Anglern. Und das schon weit vor der erlaubten Angelzeit. Früheres Angeln wird allerdings meist geduldet.

Berichte mal, was draus geworden ist.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Spoeket (18. Juni 2019)

Sooo,

ich bin von der Halbinsel zurück und berichte mal kurz. Danke erstmal noch für die beiden Antworten! 

Ich war insgesamt dreimal los. Den ersten Versuch mit Spinnrute in der Dämmerung habe ich direkt ins Zingst am Nordstrand gestartet und musste wegen zu viel Kraut im Wasser nach einem Wurf abbrechen. Bin dann nach Ahrenshoop gewechselt und hatte leider keinen Kontakt. Gegen 23.20 Uhr habe ich dort eingepackt.

Den zweiten Versuch habe ich Spinn- und Brandungsruten zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop unternommen. Auf Spinnrute erneut nichts, obwohl die Meerforellen dort waren: Zwei sind direkt von mir gesprungen. Es waren auch zwei weitere Angler mit Spinnrute dort - ich schätze Einheimische - die soweit ich sehen konnte, auch nichts hatten. In der Brandung fing ich dann vier Dorsche auf Wattwurm (einmal maßig, dreimal untermaßig). Hatte eine Rute mit Sandaal beködert, darauf ging rein gar nichts.

Dritter Versuch: Da ich die kleinen Dorsche nicht verangeln wollte, probierte ich es bewusst auf Sand in Ahrenshoop. Der Nordstrand in Zingst war noch immer nicht beangelbar! Nach ca. 30 min hatte ich eine gute 33er Flunder und ein kleineres Exemplar folgte. Aufgrund eines Gewitters musste ich dann leider vorzeitig abbrechen, ansonsten wären sicherlich noch 2-3 Fische rausgekommen.

Auf den Seebrücken habe ich es nicht versucht, obwohl die sicherlich fängig sind. Da war mir allerdings einfach zu viel los und damit meine ich vor allem die doch schon zahlreichen Urlauber...;-)

Grüße!


----------



## Cleoluka2014 (21. Juli 2019)

Moin,
ich bin ab nächster Woche 1 Wo in Zingst zum Urlaub.Wie verhält es sich bzgl Angelschein ? Ich habe nur meinen Fischereischein aus Sachsen Anhalt. Kann man vor Ort
Angelberechtigung erwerben ? Lohnt ein Ansitz auf der Seebrücke ( ab wann darf man fischen 20 oder 22 Uhr ? )
Würde es auch Sinn machen Brandungsruten mitzunehmen und es an einem nicht so überlaufenem Strandabschnitt auf Platte zu probieren =
Danke vorab


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Juli 2019)

Moin!

Angelerlaubnis bekommst du in Wustrow oder Barth in den Angelläden. Einfach mal googeln. Wattwürmer gibt's da auch. Evtl. vorbestellen.

Die Angelerlaubnis gibt's aber auch online unter https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/

Auf den Seebrücken geht es ab 22 Uhr los mit dem Angeln. Vorher vermutlich eh zu viele Touris drauf. Flundern sollten vielleicht laufen, Dorsch eher weniger schätze ich mal. Seebrücke in Wustrow ist ergiebiger als Zingst/Prerow, aber auch meist überfüllt mit Anglern. Makrele könnte abends in Wustrow auf der Seebrücke auch laufen, ebenso kleine Hornis. Also steck ruhig ein, zwei Makrelenpaternoster ein, und versuch es mal. Hering ist hier und da nachts auch zu fangen von den Seebrücken.
Brandungsangeln am ehesten am Weststrand bzw. Ahrenshoop, würde ich sagen. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Cleoluka2014 (22. Juli 2019)

Danke dir für die Tipps... werde mal 1-2 Nächte Seebrücke versuchen ( brandungsrute oder genügt auch eine kürzere Rute ? Blei wie schwer etwa ?) und 1-2 Nächte Brandungsangeln ( da die selbe frage wie weit raus mindestens ?) Danke !!!!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Juli 2019)

Wir hatten zwei Ruten mit 30-60g Wurfgewicht mit. Buttlöffel mit Butthaken und Watti dran und fertig. Eine etwas kräftigere Rute mit 100g Blei habe ich mit Buttpaternoster etwas weiter raus geworfen. Erfolge nahmen sich nichts...
Richtiges Brandungsangeln haben wir nicht gemacht.


----------

